# Huge Ovarian Cyst!



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I had been told by my gyn and my general practitioner that I had fibroid tumors and an enlarged uterus. Well, I went to a hormonal specialist today and he did a vaginal ultrasound (I think that's what it's called), where he looked inside the uterus. He did not find any fibroids, but did find a cyst on my right ovary; he said it was 3 inches!?! Also, he said that my uterus was normal size. Now I'm wondering who's right. Fibroids don't disappear. Were my other doctors wrong or just feeling the cyst and thinking it was a fibroid???Has anyone heard of such??? HELP --- any advice is appreciated!


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

what are your symptoms?


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Actually, I have some pain when ovulating but not to a severe degree. I used to hurt like crazy some years ago,doubling over with pain, but it has slacked up. My periods are extremely heavy though and last for a full 7 days and my stomach is large. I always wondered why I couldn't get rid of that stomach (not like a tried very hard!)I am over 40 and cannot take birth control any longer because of high blood pressure. Thanks for asking.....


----------

